# EMT in Belgium?



## oconnell (May 12, 2014)

My husband has accepted a job with NATO which means we're off to Belgium. I'm an EMT-B and would like to (eventually) find work in the medical field. Is this possible? I know that most EU countries don't have an EMT-B equivalent (it's usually EMT-P), but are there other areas that I could apply for work? We'll have visas, etc., so I don't need to worry about work permits, etc. Thoughts?


----------



## EMSComeLately (May 12, 2014)

Even if I had some input, I likely won't get over my jealously to answer it.  Congrats...amazing place.


----------



## Canadian (May 17, 2014)

That is awesome!  It will definitely be an incredible experience.  May I ask how your French and Dutch are, each on a scale of one to ten?


----------



## Enzo (May 18, 2014)

Belgium only works with one EMT (BLS) level. And we do not accept a license or degree from abroad. 

The only accepted degrees from abroad are Bachelor and Masters. 

The EMT level in Belgium is only available if you follow the course in one of the accredited schools. 1 per Province and is BLS only. All ALS is provided by an ER doctor and ER Nurse in a seperate fly car. 

Any and all other work in the medical sector is strictly regulated by the law and usually requires a very specific Bachelors degree. 

If you have any questions, PM me. I'm an EMT-teacher in Belgium. 

Enzo


----------



## Drax (May 18, 2014)

Enzo said:


> Belgium only works with one EMT (BLS) level. And we do not accept a license or degree from abroad.
> 
> The only accepted degrees from abroad are Bachelor and Masters.
> 
> ...



Such a great variety of expertise on these forums, it's no wonder I keep coming back. Love the diversity and quality.


----------

